# 🐶 Breeder or Rescue and why?



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So now that we all know which coat type and head type or male or female one another likes. Here's another great question. Do you prefer to go through a breeder or rescue your chi's? I belong to several chihuahua Facebook groups and there are often very heated debates on rescuing and breeding. What I have found is that people who prefer to go to a breeder ( me personally) are typically very particular about what they are looking for, be it color, coat type, temperament, future show prospect and so on. On the other hand, rescuers are very avid and passionate people who feel the need to save lives and make an impact in the canine world for less fortunate pets. But I have also found that rescuers are sooooo against non rescuers. Why is this? We can certainly agree that all animals need homes be it sheltered animals or respectable breeders, and that puppy mills and pet shops need to be shut down. What is your take on this? Which do you prefer? Breeder or rescue?


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm going to answer before this debate gets heated!!...lol Rescue only - it would never cross my mind to ever buy a dog. I've worked in animals shelters before. Once you spend time there, it would never be an option to buy. These are living, breathing, feeling beings. My take on it after watching them sit in shelters is what right do I have to be particular about color, type, etc? Yes, I choose the breed I want. No problem. But I can easily find hundreds of Chihuahua's across the country in shelters wanting to be loved. It is nationally the second most euthanized breed in the country. No reason not to rescue one in need.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Are rescue dogs free? They do have to be paid for don't they? I have the absolute most respect for those who choose to rescue. However what I don't and will never do is criticize ones choice to rescue or go to a reputable breeder. The way I see it is this: one wouldn't ask a person to adopt a child rather than have their own? Now would they? Just like a person can be particular about all of the physical characteristics they look for in a dog, one should also be 'particular' in the partner they choose to have a child with? So why should pet ownership be any different? I can certainly respect ones decision to adopt a pet or shop for a reputable breeder. I'd also like to add that while I do prefer to go through a breeder. I am not against rescuing.


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Are rescue dogs free? They do have to be paid for don't they? I have the absolute most respect for those who choose to rescue. However what I don't and will never do is criticize ones choice to rescue or go to a reputable breeder. The way I see it is this: one wouldn't ask a person to adopt a child rather than have their own? Now would they? Just like a person can be particular about all of the physical characteristics they look for in a dog, one should also be 'particular' in the partner they choose to have a child with? So why should pet ownership be any different? I can certainly respect ones decision to adopt a pet or shop for a reputable breeder. I'd also like to add that while I do prefer to go through a breeder. I am not against rescuing.


I'm not criticizing your choice. You asked "and why". I was answering based on that.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Are rescue dogs free? They do have to be paid for don't they? I have the absolute most respect for those who choose to rescue. However what I don't and will never do is criticize ones choice to rescue or go to a reputable breeder. The way I see it is this: one wouldn't ask a person to adopt a child rather than have their own? Now would they? Just like a person can be particular about all of the physical characteristics they look for in a dog, one should also be 'particular' in the partner they choose to have a child with? So why should pet ownership be any different? I can certainly respect ones decision to adopt a pet or shop for a reputable breeder. I'd also like to add that while I do prefer to go through a breeder. I am not against rescuing.



I have suggested to many people that they chose adoption rather than producing more children on this overpopulated planet - especially if they are likely to pass on genetic diseases, and have had serious discussions with people about having more children than they can physically or financially care for properly. Why are we so concerned about the animals we breed, but not the advancement and well being of our own species? There are so many children in the system that need loving homes, and far too many age out. 
A major issue I see is that most people DON'T buy their puppies from reputable breeders, and many breeders are not as reputable as they put themselves out to be (not all, but certainly the majority). Of course, the same can be said about rescues... Either way it's a double edged sword. 
Personally, I don't usually go actively looking for a new furry family member, it's more kismet. We find each other when the time is right, and the backstory is secondary. I'm not concerned with having a pure-bred show quality dog. If I ever develop an interest in that world, obviously I am not going to find my best prospect at the SPCA...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

MMS said:


> I have suggested to many people that they chose adoption rather than producing more children on this overpopulated planet - especially if they are likely to pass on genetic diseases, and have had serious discussions with people about having more children than they can physically or financially care for properly. Why are we so concerned about the animals we breed, but not the advancement and well being of our own species? There are so many children in the system that need loving homes, and far too many age out.
> A major issue I see is that most people DON'T buy their puppies from reputable breeders, and many breeders are not as reputable as they put themselves out to be (not all, but certainly the majority). Of course, the same can be said about rescues... Either way it's a double edged sword.
> Personally, I don't usually go actively looking for a new furry family member, it's more kismet. We find each other when the time is right, and the backstory is secondary. I'm not concerned with having a pure-bred show quality dog. If I ever develop an interest in that world, obviously I am not going to find my best prospect at the SPCA...



You have made some very valid points. Even some points I had not yet thought of. I've never wanted kids. That's why I have dogs lol. I def would never say never to having one or adopting one. But as of now at 32 yrs old I am truly content. 
I do agree that adopting or going to a shelter is a double edged sword that most people fail to see both sides of. I'm sure this will go on to be an ongoing debate as people will forever adopt and you have those who will forever go to breeders. For me its just a matter of the needs and expectations you have for a pet and what is best suitable to your home, family etc. I see nothing wrong with going either way, even though I am pro breeders. To stop breeding would lead to the complete deterioration of a breed. To me, that would be a tragedy. But to stop adopting is tragic as well.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

mom2marley said:


> I'm not criticizing your choice. You asked "and why". I was answering based on that.



I am speaking more I the debates I see occurring on these chihuahua Facebook sites. Where rescuers are constantly attacking non rescuers. That comment was directed to you.


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Are rescue dogs free? They do have to be paid for don't they? I have the absolute most respect for those who choose to rescue. However what I don't and will never do is criticize ones choice to rescue or go to a reputable breeder. The way I see it is this: one wouldn't ask a person to adopt a child rather than have their own? Now would they? Just like a person can be particular about all of the physical characteristics they look for in a dog, one should also be 'particular' in the partner they choose to have a child with? So why should pet ownership be any different? I can certainly respect ones decision to adopt a pet or shop for a reputable breeder. I'd also like to add that while I do prefer to go through a breeder. I am not against rescuing.





Chiluv04 said:


> I am speaking more I the debates I see occurring on these chihuahua Facebook sites. Where rescuers are constantly attacking non rescuers. That comment was directed to you.


Yeah, it can be quite an emotional topic.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

mom2marley said:


> Yeah, it can be quite an emotional topic.



I agree. It sure can.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I personally have done both. Lilo is from a breeder, Rocky is a rehomed dog. I've noticed some rescuers insulting people who buy from breeders too (not here, but elsewhere online). The thing is I can understand the reasoning behind both choices. But I don't think it's as simple as blaming breeders and the people who buy from them, the problem is irresponsible people (both breeders and owners). The way I see it is whether someone rescues or buys from a breeder, what matters is how serious they are about having a dog (it's for life, they are not disposable.). And if they're going for a breeder, that they choose to support a good responsible one. Even the dogs in shelters had to come from somewhere. If no one bred and bought dogs, surely there'd be no dogs. How do we stop irresponsible people from breeding/getting dogs though... :/


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> I personally have done both. Lilo is from a breeder, Rocky is a rehomed dog. I've noticed some rescuers insulting people who buy from breeders too (not here, but elsewhere online). The thing is I can understand the reasoning behind both choices. But I don't think it's as simple as blaming breeders and the people who buy from them, the problem is irresponsible people (both breeders and owners). The way I see it is whether someone rescues or buys from a breeder, what matters is how serious they are about having a dog (it's for life, they are not disposable.). And if they're going for a breeder, that they choose a good responsible one. Even the dogs in shelters had to come from somewhere. If no one bred and bought dogs, surely there'd be no dogs. How do we stop irresponsible people for breeding/buying dogs though... :/



Beautifully said Camille! I think you hit every point spot on. Some of the Facebook posts I see are just plain nasty. I see responsible breeders post pics of their new litters and then everyone goes into attack mode. It's awful. 
I also love what you said about even sheltered dogs came from somewhere. Not every dog ended up in the shelter for an irresponsible reason or abusive situation. I just read on Facebook about a chi that survived a car crash that his owner was killed in. It's actually quite a touching story. 
And I also agree if people stop breeding, there would be no more dogs to buy from breeders or a shelter lol. It really just all comes down to responsibility. If I ever got to a point in my life where something happened and I could not keep my dogs, I'd make sure they went to a good home. But not before doing everything in my power to keep them. I've been in situations where that could have been the easiest choice. But I fought to get back on my feet and keep my dogs rather than throwing them in a shelter and only looking out for me.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Rescue!

It's pretty simple, when it comes to animals - dogs in particular - I have an extremely weak, bleeding heart. The thought of a dog potentiality being put down breaks my heart. And, on top of that, most people will choose puppies over older dogs and the poor little rescue souls are typically older. Their kind, weathered, souls hope, so much, for someone to love and take care of them. You see, puppies just see the world as positive because, at a breeders, that ( thank God) is all they know. But rescues know better, sadder realities of life and just ask that you love them and keep them from harm. 

Every pet I have had the fortune to have shared their lives has been a rescue. I wouldn't have it any other way. 

I'm also the person whose hubby sighs and sarcastically mumbles, "great", as he pulls over the car the second I see a wandering dog. I just can't let harm come to it. I have temporarily housed more dogs in my backyard waiting to finds its family than I can count.

I love the unloved. I guess I see their plea, their want of compassion and empathy. And you know, even if I never got a tail wag out of them it would still be worth it. But, no, I have been given back far more than I deserve from these wonderful, loving, desperate souls. It is not them who is blessed by me taking them home but me who is blessed to have them.

Rescues make me feel a sense of purpose, a way to help someone who is broken; someone who deserves so much more than life has heretofore afforded them.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Both! I like the care with which a registered dog is bred with excellent nutrition, genetic testing etc. We now know that trauma that the Grandparent goes through can affect the puppy genetically so that is another reason. I feel that it gives me the chance to have a healthy dog in my life for as long as possible. Chad is an ANKC registered Chihuahua. 

Working in the dog industry I also have times where I have an opportunity to save a life and when that has been possible I have also done that. Satine and Nibbler are rescues. 

I find the call to stop breeding very short sighted and feel that if the Govt would take the $$ from the Industry it would sort itself out. I have a Koolie and the Koolie Club of NSW requires that members sell puppies for $250 - $300 and not a cent more. Consequently there are not many backyard breeders of these beautiful dogs because there is no profit in it.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have real issues with 'good' breeders. I have two chi's that have gobs of champions in their pedigree, and have really bad issues in temperment. One is 3 years old, and I got her from a breeder recommended to me from another breeder that didn't have any pups available. She is a longcoat with such a shy temperment she spends 80% of her time in her little pen. Her choice. Door is open during the day. She also has breathing problems from having such a short tiny muzzle. Tongue hangs out much of the time. Cute, but not in a healthy way. No 'fangs' in the lower jaw. 

The other one is a shorthair, also full of champions , that is a fear biter. She is terrified of new people. She also has medical problems---epilepsy. Her mother (who I saw just once when I picked my puppy up) was hysterical when they brought her out. "You can pick her up, but she'll pee on you". This dog should have NEVER been bred in my opinion. The national chihuahua treasurer owned my puppies mother. Such a shame.

I have had two rescues. One chi, and one mixed pittie. The chi was a puppy mill mother and didn't come to me for affection in the 3 years I owned her. She would cuddle IF I picked her up, but other than that, don't touch me! The pittie had to be euthanized because she was so upset when other people came to the house, my mother actually was bitten/scratched severely on her hand. She just couldn't trust her.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I forgot to mention both of these dogs went to obedience school, and to camp gone to the dogs, and were socialized as much as I could.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If i were getting another Chi I would buy from a really good breeder.
Our first Chi was bought as a pup from a breeder. She was exactly what we wanted in terms of looks and personality, and was healthy and emotionally stable. She wasn't a show dog or bred for looks, but was sound and carefully reared, the perfect pet.
We got Harley at nearly 5 months and were his 4th home. I was expecting some behavioural issues, but he turned out to be a great puppy and i have no idea why he got moved on so many times, we were very lucky to get him.
Then there are the girls :/
They weren't exactly rescues, they came from a 'breeder' who was moving abroad and needed them re-homed ASAP. I have to confess i was taken in by Delilahs looks and pedigree. We could only have her if we took Mouse too. I should have asked more questions, and I really should have walked away, but we were grieving the loss of our beloved Bambi and needed a new dog to cheer up Harley, who was also heartbroken.
They both had far more severe issues than I realised. We have had them for over two years now, and the training is ongoing. they are much better, but will never be completely 'normal' dogs. We love them, but they limit what we can do and where we can go. 
The final two were the product of an accidental mating between two pets. So although we have no idea if they will have long term health issues as their parents had no health checks (Jasper has a terrible bite/teeth for example) we know that they won't have the emotional problems that Delilah and Mouse have as they have been reared with love and care.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Well I kind of tow the line on this one. Sweet Lady was my first chi. I happened upon her because I contacted my breeder about an older pup.....only to find that she runs a small scale rescue as well. It turned out the dog I was interested in would have done best in a home with other dogs (at that point I had no dogs). She also had Lady at the time, a newly retired 4 year old breeding dog. I fell in love with Lady immediately. So did I Resue or buy? Lady was slightly more than a typical rescue but she turned out well. Prince was also a retired stud. Sapphire was being kept to breed but turned out too small. I was able to get Sapphire at 9 months. All three are loves of my life and are super dogs. Jewel, yes, I paid big bucks for because I wanted to show her. What I do know is I ended up with four dogs (three adults and one puppy) from a reputable rescue/breeder that are as sweet and loving as they come. I don't regret my choices. At the same time I highly believe in animal rescue and donate regularly and participate in fund raising for such causes.....am I a hypocrite????? I don't know. I've had four cats in my adult life, all rescues.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I also want to mention the fact that my breeder would not breed beautiful Sapphire at 3.25 pounds for fear of c-section, to me says a lot. I respect people's choices either way. I love my pups I got as adults. They are slightly harder to find homes for even from a breeder. So hence, I tow the line on this one (for my first three).


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think it depends on what ur looking for and where you're at in life. Since I have rescued and gone through a crappy breeder (Lola) and a great breeder (mimi and Leo), I can say that rescuing is a lot more rewarding. Watching a rescue grow and evolve is such a beautiful experience!! When we got Mojo he hid for days and was so scared! If Bry or I raised our voice, he would hide too. The first time I kissed him, he bit my face. But I slowly peeled away his fear and aggression only to find a sweet and very loving little guy! When we adopted him, we just lost our first chi Gino, so I was on a mission to save a dog since I couldn't save my own, which is why I say it may depend where you are in life. I was very sad and depressed and almost felt like a failure with Gino passing, so there was no way I was going to another breeder when there are tons of dogs needing homes that I could actually save. Eventually when we decided to add a 3rd chi, I wanted to find a really good breeder who shows, to get a chi bred to standard so I found Jennifer. I don't think buying from a reputable breeder is bad, and I also think that rescuing is a great thing!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I know a lot of rescue people who really, really hate me because I "associate" with people who are breeders. To me a rescue or shelter dog is ethically on par with a good breeder. The problem is 99% of the puppies out there are not from good breeders. It is hard to see that there is any good to breeding when you are cleaning up the mess of so many irresponsible breeders, so I get it, I don't agree with it but I get it. Honestly though I also get a lot of hate from the rescue community because I eat meat. I have been called a murderer and said I can't possibly love animals if I eat them etc... The people calling me a murderer I know are also against breeding because they don't really believe in keeping domestic animals, their goal is for any non wild animals to live nice full lives then die out completely. Animal rescue people can be a little radical- haha!

Personally if I was getting another agility dog I would go to a breeder, but for just a pet/hiking buddy I would always go for a rescue. Also in Las Vegas there are hundreds of chihuahuas being killed every day at our shelter, and I would feel bad bringing in a dog from a breeder when I know there are 12 week old puppies of every shape, size and color being killed down the street. If I lived in a place that was less populated with unwanted chis I would probably be more likely to go to a good breeder.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Both. Our current dogs are all rescued. 

My next is coming from a reputable breeder. 

For a pet, I rescue. I tried to do it for my service dog as well but failed. I have always wanted a show dog and so my next dog will work as a service dog and do dog shows with me. 

Without breeders our beloved dogs would all become mixes and breeds as we know them would be a thing of the past. We need breeders to better our dogs and to carry them on.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> Both. Our current dogs are all rescued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything you said in the last paragraph. Beautiful. And that is what I think some are missing the point of. Not just for chi's, but for all breeds of animals domestic and wild.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

This is such an emotional topic and it's great, Meoshia, that you had to courage to approached this discussion because so many won't.

I respect both sides and people's right to choose. I also feel both choices have their own purposes and their own problems and it's definitely not a perfect system whether you do go the breeder or rescue route. I've done both and experienced good things and problems with both. I also agree with Camille and she expressed it very well. A lot of the problems are with people being irresponsible.

I would consider both ways again if the future ever presents itself to add another dog or cat into our family. I also feel that sometimes a certain choice may present itself to you for a reason you may not have even seen at that immediate moment and I guess that's why I would never rule one out over the other.

I chose the breeder route specifically this time with Carolina for health and genetics reasons, although that's not a 100% guarantee either, it gave me some control and a better peace of mind. The same year, in 2010, I lost my Shih Tzu due to natural causes of old age (he came from a not so good breeder and had his own issues, even though he had show pedigree in the line) and my rescue Greyhound (I couldn't have asked for a better personality or trained dog then my greyhound) due to the racing career, 2 disks rupturing in his spine paralyzing him from the neck down and we were forced to euthanize. That was a bad year emotionally. One of many reasons I feel both choices have pro's and con's. So the thought of some control on my end searching out a breeder that did genetic testing was the positive for me at the time for what was to be "my" dog. Indy was my husbands choice and "my husbands" dog (lol, so my husband thinks). In addition to health reason I wanted and found a breeder that bred for their own show purpose only and not really to sell. None of Carolina's breeders litter's are announced to the public until after their evaluated for show and only if they cannot be kept for show or breeding purposes are they then made available. I was not, in my opinion, overly charged for her or taken advantage of financially for how tiny Carolina was projected to be. Her breeder did not consider her a "teacup" and said every now and again a small one will come out of a litter when you're breeding 5 and 6lb. female dogs and the male usually being a little smaller. It's the only reason Carolina was made available, she was just to tiny to ever consider for show or breeding purposes. I didn't want a super tiny chi, the breeder talked me into her, which in the end I allowed. I originally wanted the standard 4-6lb. chi, so hopefully, this time I made the right choice that worked for me. The long term results of this choice might also sway my opinion in the future, but it's to early to tell, so again another reason I would still consider both.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> This is such an emotional topic and it's great, Meoshia, that you had to courage to approached this discussion because so many won't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Michele. I am outspoken at heart but I always mean well. It's the inner broadcaster in me lol. I studied broadcasting for a short time at Columbia College. But that's another story lol. I'm not afraid to ask questions others dare not to. I've found everyone's response on this topic very useful. I feel it's given all of us more insight into the minds of one another. I believe that we have all been fair in sharing our beliefs. See, there's a little more depth to me than just shopping and picture threads lol.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much Michele. I am outspoken at heart but I always mean well. It's the inner broadcaster in me lol. I studied broadcasting for a short time at Columbia College. But that's another story lol. I'm not afraid to ask questions others dare not to. I've found everyone's response on this topic very useful. I feel it's given all of us more insight into the minds of one another. I believe that we have all been fair in sharing our beliefs. See, there's a little more depth to me than just shopping and picture threads lol.


I could totally see you doing broadcasting and I think you'd be very good at it. As I've read some of your other posts, I never once thought you were just about shopping and pictures, in my opinion that's just your hobby, your fun thing. You have some really good posts and information that has been shared.

I feel the same, it is very interesting learning and getting an understanding for why someone felt or chose to do one way or the other on this topic. And for the ones that feel strongly on one over the other, it really gets my mind thinking and gives me an appreciation or better understanding why one feels strongly about one over the other


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I love my little rescue so so much! But I also feel I was very lucky to find such a perfect little chi at the pound! if and when I get another dog, I would again rescue, because my dogs are for pet purposes only. But I see nothing wrong with someone who wants to buy from a breeder! Either for showing, or because they love and know they want a pure bred chi! It's a personal choice. Neither right nor wrong!!


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

I have worked at a Humane Society & have been a volunteer worker at vet clinic. It broke my heart to see soo many animals put down because there was not enough room to house them all. So every dog I have had has come from the pound or a rescue. I have no desire to breed dogs. The only money I am willing to spend goes to supporting one of those two.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> I could totally see you doing broadcasting and I think you'd be very good at it. As I've read some of your other posts, I never once thought you were just about shopping and pictures, in my opinion that's just your hobby, your fun thing. You have some really good posts and information that has been shared.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same, it is very interesting learning and getting an understanding for why someone felt or chose to do one way or the other on this topic. And for the ones that feel strongly on one over the other, it really gets my mind thinking and gives me an appreciation or better understanding why one feels strongly about one over the other



Thanks so much Michele! You are the sweetest. 
There aren't a lot of purebred chi's in shelters here. Or long coats and I'm just picky about what I like. But I'd rescue in a heartbeat if I ever came across a chi I had a connection with. I have rescued cats in the past.


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

To be honest, I was looking online for a dog. And then I saw Elena and fall in love with her mischievous little face. I think she's from what you'd call a "backyard" breeder. 

Had I known the information I know now, I'd get a chi from a reputable breeder. But until now, I don't know one. Where I come from, it wasn't very common for people to have a dog, until these last 5-10 years. I'd love to have a dog from rescue as well. But it's not very common for them to have toy sized dogs.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I think both options are good ones. When I first graduated from college and got married we decided we wanted a Chihuahua. My husband and I had both grown up with many many pets and knew we could provide a wonderful home. We decided to rescue. I contacted a local rescue organization and applied to adopt a Chihuahua. They had several and I chose three that I thought were great fits. My application was turned down because I could not provide vet references with just my name on them. My childhood pets were under my parent's names. Even though I had years of experience, they just would not budge. They said "we cannot place an unaltered teacup without the vet references." I even asked if the vet could write a letter about how I had often brought my parent's pets to the vet. The rescue organization still said no. I was heartbroken. I finally found a local breeder and bought Beverly. Then, when I wanted another, I returned to the same breeder. I tried to rescue. I understand and commend the rescue organization for screening applicants, but what they did to me was unfair and painful.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Both! Although I love chihuahuas, I love several other breeds as well. I'd like to go to a breeder for one and then a rescue for the next. If I had the money, I'd take it to the Louisiana limit of 10 dogs!

I had similar experiences with rescue groups who refused to even consider adopting out a dog without a current vet reference. The vet I used with my Golden Retriever passed away. Plus, that was eight years prior. I was also turned down by one group because I didn't have a fenced in yard. (I live in an apartment.) Which I personally thought was ridiculous being that I wanted a small dog. Cairo gets plenty of exercise throughout the day (through walks and play), especially being that he is a 7.5 pound dog. I understand the need to make sure the dogs go to great homes, but some rescue groups don't make it easy to adopt. 

After getting frustrated with the groups here, I went to a breeder.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That happens a lot here in the UK. The rescues are far too fussy about where the dogs go, many won't let you have a dog unless someone is home all day for example. This is why people get pups from the paper or from internet selling groups. Sadly most of these pups are badly bred or from puppy farms, there is little knowledge about how to select a well-bred puppy or what makes a good breeder.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

It happens in Australia too. One of the Chihuahua rescues here had so many applications for a recent puppy that they didn't even read them all and people were very upset considering that they had spent a long time filling out a detailed application. Having said that I also know very reasonable rescues so I guess it's not dissimilar to finding the right breeder.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Saqqara said:


> Both! Although I love chihuahuas, I love several other breeds as well. I'd like to go to a breeder for one and then a rescue for the next. If I had the money, I'd take it to the Louisiana limit of 10 dogs!
> 
> I had similar experiences with rescue groups who refused to even consider adopting out a dog without a current vet reference. The vet I used with my Golden Retriever passed away. Plus, that was eight years prior. I was also turned down by one group because I didn't have a fenced in yard. (I live in an apartment.) Which I personally thought was ridiculous being that I wanted a small dog. Cairo gets plenty of exercise throughout the day (through walks and play), especially being that he is a 7.5 pound dog. I understand the need to make sure the dogs go to great homes, but some rescue groups don't make it easy to adopt.
> 
> After getting frustrated with the groups here, I went to a breeder.





Wicked Pixie said:


> That happens a lot here in the UK. The rescues are far too fussy about where the dogs go, many won't let you have a dog unless someone is home all day for example. This is why people get pups from the paper or from internet selling groups. Sadly most of these pups are badly bred or from puppy farms, there is little knowledge about how to select a well-bred puppy or what makes a good breeder.


That's so true. I joined a rescue group before getting Rocky and I found them way too strict. I understand that they need to find good homes, but their criteria exclude people who could actually be great dog owners. I started filling the application form and gave up due to failing too many demands like having a back garden, not living on a busy road, etc. Maybe they would have considered me anyway, I'm not quite sure... but either way it put me off and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I have one of each, well, one who was from a breeder and rehomed to us as an adult and one from rescue and plan to get a puppy in the future from a breeder for the reasons mentioned and so I can have the puppy experience. I also plan to get some from rescues. I think both are good choices, leading to happy chis and owners.


----------

